# Microworms or Babybrine shrimp



## xEricNguyenx (Jan 1, 2013)

Im not sure what to feed the frys if i decide to breed. 
Should i use the instant microworms or babybrine shrimp?
Answer please


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally, I feed mainly newly hatched BBS with their yolk sac intact to my Betta fry for the first 3-4 weeks-more or less. I keep two hatcheries going 24h apart. Along with the live foods that naturally colonize in my systems since I use a more natural method to spawn.

The more varied the diet the better IMO/E-I would have both to offer the fry....microworm culture and BBS hatchery. You can also start other cultures to use.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Has anyone here ever raised their fry on BBS alone? I am tempted to try this and not use any other food other than BBS.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

You can but a lot of your fry will suffer from swim bladder disorder.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been feeding my fry's for 4 week straight on newly hatch bbs only and they seem to be okay. I just started to feed them decap bbs.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

joecool966 said:


> I've been feeding my fry's for 4 week straight on newly hatch bbs only and they seem to be okay. I just started to feed them decap bbs.


What is decap BBS??


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

polukoff said:


> You can but a lot of your fry will suffer from swim bladder disorder.


i see this opinion alot... that too much bbs will cause sbd. do you know this for sure. i mean have you split up a spawn and fed one tank exclusively bbs and the other a mixed diet or no bbs? 

im not trying to be rude, i just want someone to verify this with actual proof. ill probably try to prove or disprove this myself oneday.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

This is scaring me a little. So now I want to know what "instant microworms" are? Is this a kit?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

marktrc said:


> i see this opinion alot... that too much bbs will cause sbd. do you know this for sure. i mean have you split up a spawn and fed one tank exclusively bbs and the other a mixed diet or no bbs?
> 
> im not trying to be rude, i just want someone to verify this with actual proof. ill probably try to prove or disprove this myself oneday.


BBS is all I have fed for years without any problems and I over feed I have to admit-I do try to feed just the newly hatched BBS with their yolk sac intact for the first month or so and why I always have 2 hatcheries going 24h apart.

The only buoyancy issues I see in my fry are related to deformities with the doubletails.

I see that opinion a lot too and I often wonder if maybe other factors are at play and not just the BBS alone...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Um, I think that "instant microworms" refers to the fact that microworms require no work, and bbs must be constantly hatched. It old be a very interesting experiment though! And if you can get both, do it. You will see better results on a varied diet. Ps what is IMO?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely both! I have 2 micro worm cultures and a bbs hatchery going at all times. I've seen excellent growth in my fry and they seem to love both foods equally.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would feed both mircoworm and bbs if possible just that I've only have bbs on hand but i do have mircoworm going now. I just it off of ebay a week ago.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Used to feed BBS alone. It's not the BBS it's the cysts that cause SBD. Microworms are good but keep the bottom clean or your fry may not develop ventral fins. Vinegar eels are excellent too. 

Feed microworms and VE for the first week and then add in BBS the second week. Feed all three for the first 3-4 weeks and then switch to BBS alone until week 6 or so. Then add in crushed dry foods.

Don't hatch too much BBS or you might end up with nasty tanks as it only lives in fresh water for about 24 hours. 

All this varies on tank size and cleaning. I'm using my experience in 4 - 10 gallon spawn tubs and 30 gallon grow out tanks with every other day 50% water changes.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Meeko said:


> Used to feed BBS alone. It's not the BBS it's the cysts that cause SBD. Microworms are good but keep the bottom clean or your fry may not develop ventral fins. Vinegar eels are excellent too.
> 
> Feed microworms and VE for the first week and then add in BBS the second week. Feed all three for the first 3-4 weeks and then switch to BBS alone until week 6 or so. Then add in crushed dry foods.
> 
> ...


+1

This. From experience. On my first spawn I did BBS for the first 4 weeks and found my methods of removing the cysts was very poor.. they caused some minor SB problems. I've since picked up proper filters for removing the cysts. A mix seems to work better, my 2nd and 3rd spawns where raised on a mix and I've had no problems with swim bladder at all.

Also, Micro/banana/vinegar worms are a LOT easier to take care of and prepare.


----------

